# Best Accounts Package for small business - Sage Line 50 or Tas Books 1?



## Tweety (4 Dec 2008)

Hi, 

My husband runs a small business and we are looking into buying an Accounts Package. I have used Sage before but it seems to be quite expensive to buy compared to Tas Books. I have never used Tas Books 1 but as it is much cheaper to buy, I am just wondering if it would be better to go with this (credit crunch and all that!). 

I would appreciate hearing from anybody who has used Tas Books 1 - is it easy to use and is it similar to Sage?

Thanks,

Tweety


----------



## Rigoletto (4 Dec 2008)

asaik Sage own Tas books. 

Tas books is excellent imho for general accounts but Sage quickpay is a good payroll package.


----------



## z107 (4 Dec 2008)

> Sage quickpay is a good payroll package.


Is it?

Other accounts packages you may want to consider are;
Sort my books
Mamut
Quick books.

Try them out first to make sure they do everything you require, and are easy to use. You should be able to download a free trial. If you are interested in Payroll software, try www.payback.ie .€120 + Vat/year, unlimited companies and employees and you do not have to buy payslips, but can print to blank paper.

[Note: I'm affiliated with Payback and Mamut Payroll]


----------



## henry (4 Dec 2008)

I have used both Sage and Tas. Tas is fine and in my opinion good value for money for a small business.


----------



## Rigoletto (4 Dec 2008)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Is it?


 
yes in my experience it is.


----------



## Tweety (4 Dec 2008)

Thank you for your replies. 

I would need to be able to bring the accounts to Trial Balance stage. Would all the above mentioned packages allow this?

Also does anybody know if they incorporate the facility for the Reverse Charge VAT?

Thanks


----------



## shootingstar (4 Dec 2008)

I use Sage Line 50 and I think its more user-friendly than Tas books. .


----------



## cazmayo (8 Dec 2008)

I use quickbooks which I find user friendly for non accountants!  For the small business person.  I have used Tasbooks in the past but prefer quickbooks, think its easier.

However if I was starting again, I would try out sortmybooks.ie.  They are an irish company which specialise in software for the small business person.  They hold training courses with the local Enterprise Board, so you bring your books with you to the class and at the end of the day, you have your business set up and all entered - all sorted in 1 day - sounds good to me (rather than going home and trying to remember what they said in the class!!).  They have a free download on their website.

Thats been my experience anyway.

Good Luck.
Cheers
Caz


----------



## Tweety (8 Dec 2008)

I heard somewhere that there is an annual charge for Tas Books. Does anyone know if this is correct and if so, how much is the charge?

Thanks


----------

